# Current price for Club Intrawest?



## hps7751 (Mar 11, 2013)

My wife and I are in a pattern whereby we are now using next year's CI points to pay for our current stay in Palm Desert.  This is the result of extending our stay beyond what we thought we'd need originally.  So far there's no obvious problem.  That said, if we were to buy more CI points on the open market, what's the current proverbial "line", i.e. how much U.S. $ per point, as to what CI will leave alone insofar as ROFR?  I ask because I see very low numbers on the graph, but higher numbers referenced in narrative.

Thanks.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 13, 2013)

Per this post It doesn't seem like ROFR is that much of concern but the inability of CI corporate to get their stuff together in their duty to help transfers of ownerships to new resale owners


ROCKJenkins said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was successful in winning  (2)  Club Intrawests offers on ebay in 2012.  The first one for 120 points in May and the 2nd one for 150 pts. in August. On the first one the broker and the title company were one and the same and after 6 months of Club Intrawest's repeated requests for  *revised*  signing and notaring of paperwork the broker threw-up his hands and sent all my money back.
> Now after 7 months Club Intrawests seems to have sabotage my 2nd 150 point ebay winning.  It's hard to blame the title company not knowing their job when Club Intrawest seems to never be satisfied with what-ever the title company send them to close the contract.   It make one think CI can't afford to pull a ROFR but they don't want club intrawest's owners the ability to sell their membership either.   I'm sure that not the case; but I sure would like to know why I'm haveing so much trouble in closeing because I like to buy another 150 club intrawest point contract if and when this one ever closes.
> ...



You may wish to send a Message to Mel ( rockjenkins) to ask what he paid if you need an idea of what CI points are selling for. 

Hope this helps and welcome to TUG


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Mar 14, 2013)

*It's been a long  long  SEVEN MONTHS*

Club Intrawest sent the owner, the title company, and me the buyer a two page email that explained all the problems they have experienced with the documents sent by the title company.  

The title company wants me to cancel, due to Club Intrawest changeing their Contract Documents  but I emailed them the only decision I will give them is to send  *REWRITTEN CONTRACTS* to sign if necessary.

All I can accurately say at this time is Club Intrawest and the Title Company each say the other is at fault for all the delays.  

I promise to let my fellow Tug members know When and  If this purchase SUCCEEDS.

RockJenkins


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 14, 2013)

Mel

I just can not understand why the title company is having these problems.  

There can be only one set of docs that CI sends to every person who is transferring a ownership. So CI send the docs, the title company sends them to the buyer and seller and the title company sends the signed docs back to CI. The only difference between anyone sale is the membership numbers, the number of CI points involved and the anniversary date of the membership. How hard can that be??


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 24, 2013)

The was a post from last fall were someone said that the official price for CI points from the developer was $240/pt but that they easily got the the price down to $195/pt.  

Clearly the resale price is much lower (well under $40/pt) 

BUT CI has used right of first refusal (ROFR) before and may still be doing it. 

Remember that as a resale buyer, you will not get membership into ExtraOrdinary Escapes (EE) the official CI exchange company (associated   with Interval International (II) ). BUT you should be able to join directly join II and do business with them and not use EE.  BUT you'll not be able to do the direct exchanges with Hilton that EE members can do.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 26, 2013)

A friend bought resales 5-7 years ago and he was able to register for EE.


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Mar 26, 2013)

*Waiting and hopeing, and praying that yu'al*

Hi Bill,

Twelve days ago a re-written document was sent to me by the Title Company for me to sign.  The only thing different about the Contract from seven months ago is *THAT ME* the *BUYER* will pay the Maintence Fees *BEFORE* the 150 points is transferred into my name since said Maintence Fees (WERE DUE IN NOVEMBER 2012).  Were still waiting for Club Intrawest Contract Department to give a  *YES; PLEASE SEND THE MAINTENCE FEES*

RockJenkins


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Mar 28, 2013)

*Why is Club Intrawest so hard to work with?*

Bill,

I have now had three BROKERS tell me that they will never again accept another Club Intrawest Contract to sell for an owner because Club Intrawest is impossible to work with.

Perhaps that's why you haven't seen any Club Intrawest points up for bid on e-bay lately.

The title company emailed me that Club Intrawest's Contract Department is now complaining the Transfer Membership Document is a copy.  The Title Company reminded Club Intrawest that the original was already sent in several times now, but will resend the original Transfer Membership Document one more time.  

The Title Company is trying so hard, and so want to get this off their desk, and continues to sincerely apoligies for all the delays.  

Mel


----------



## sk_mackey (Apr 6, 2014)

*Club Intrawest resale*

Since 2007 Club Intrawest resale points no longer include the Extraordinary Escapes membership.  I purchased 150 points in 2005 for which I received a certificate.  I later purchased 50 more points which are also paid for.  Then in 2012 I entered into a promissory note to purchase an additional 120 points.  Even if I sell all 320 points, which is unlikely, I wouldn't have enough to cover the loan for the 120 points.  I have never been issued a certificate for either the 50 or 120 points.  I am considering just walking on the whole thing.  



ROCKJenkins said:


> Bill,
> 
> I have now had three BROKERS tell me that they will never again accept another Club Intrawest Contract to sell for an owner because Club Intrawest is impossible to work with.
> 
> ...


----------



## MROB (Jan 29, 2015)

*Intrawest selling staff*

I was in ZIHA for xmas trying to sell some points, I have 160 eligible for EE and 300 bought on Ebay.
I found somebody interested but after speaking with the selling staff they came back with Intrawest offer at 195$ plus gift, they had no more interest to pay 175$ + 10$ at Intrawest to accept them to use EE with these resale points.
I discussed many time with CI about it and also exchange with Warren the guy in charge of the resale inbox for Intrawest, nothing to help we with this INCIDENT.

I bought my 300 points in 2009 at 50$ US (close to 70$ before the transfer fee). I was surprise because I bought my Intrawest regular points only 2 Months before after assisting at a presentation. Intrawest did'nt use the ROFR.

Do you somebody who was stop by CI because they used the ROFR?


----------

